# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  خضراوات 3 أحبها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

## بياض الثلج

خضروات ثلاث أحبها الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم



خضروات ثلاث  أحبها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكل ما يحبه نحبه لأننا نحب ما يحبه،  حبيبنا المصطفى.. خضروات أثبت الطب والعلم فائدتها من هذه الخضروات..

الدباء:

كان رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب الدباء، ففي الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه الإمام مسلم  في صحيحه عن انس بن مالك رضي الله عنه، قال دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم رجلاً، فانطلقت معه فجيء بمرقة فيها، فجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم يأكل من هذا الدباء ويعجبه. قال: فلما رأيت ذلك جعلت ألقيه إليه ولا  أطعمه قال فقال أنس: فما زلت بعد يعجبني الدباء.

والدباء بضم  الدال المشددة هو ( القرع )، حيث يوضح د. الهادي أن زراعته تجود بالمناطق  الحارة، وله عدة اسماء منها: القرع العسلي، أو الاستامبولي، أو التركي، وقد  يسميه بعضهم بالقرع الأحمر، أو القرع المالطي، ويسمى باليقطين كما ذكر في  قوله تعالى: (وَأَنبَتْنَا عَلَيْهِ شَجَرَةً مِّن يَقْطِينٍ). أي على  سيدنا يونس، وقد أنبت الله عليه هذه الشجرة؛ لأنها تجمع خصالاً كثيرة منها:  برد الظل، والملمس،وعظم الورق، ولا يقع عليه الذباب.

وكان النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم يحبه ويقول: ] إنها شجرة أخي يونس[.

ويعتبر  اليقطين مصدر جيد للفيتامين (آ) ويحتوي على 90,7 % من وزنه ماء، 0,2 دسم  ز1,1 بروتين، وعلى 6,45 % مواد نشوية، و 1,73 % رماد، كما يحتوي على الحديد  والكلس بمقادير أعلى مما هو موجود في الكوسا، وأهم ما يستفاد من اليقطين  تناول بذوره لطرد الدودة الوحيدة من الأمعاء.

أما طريقة  الاستعمال فهي كالتالي:

يؤخذ مقدار  300 غرام من البذور اليابسة ( الجافة)، تنظف ثم تسحن كما يسحن الثوم وتمزج  بثلاثة كؤوس من الماء مع خمسين غراماً من العسل أو المربى.

يؤكل المزيج  على دفعات خلال ساعة واحدة شريطة أن تكون المعدة فارغة. وبعد ثلاث ساعات  يعطى مسهل ملحي ( سولفات الصودا أو ملح انكليزي) وبعد نصف ساعة أخرى يستعان  بحقنه شرجية.

أما إذا كان  المراد معالجة طفل دون الخامسة من عمره فمقدار البذور لا يتعدى المائة  وخمسين غراماً.

أما إذا كانت  اليقطين غضة غير يابسة وغير قاسية، فلا تسحن طبعاً بل يضاف إليها كأسان من  الماء وتوضع في حمام مائي ويترك الماء حول الخليط يغلي مدة ساعة ُحتى يبرد  ويصفى ويعطى للمصاب.

وتمتاز ثمار  الدباء باحتوائها على نسبة جيدة من الفيتامينات مثل فيتامين "أ" وبعض أنواع  فيتامين مجموعة "ب".

وتمتاز كذلك  باحتوائها على الحديد، وتعتبر من الخضروات الملينة ذات التأثير القوي في  معالجة التهاب المسالك البولية، والإمساك وعسر الهضم.

وكذلك، فإن  بذور القرع تستعمل في خفض ضغط الدم ومعالجة البواسير، وذلك لاحتوائها على  نسبة عالية من الألياف الذائبة، وغير الذائبة.

وهناك أدلة  حديثة تشير إلى أن الدباء يفيد في الوقاية من السرطان، وقد نشرت مجلة  الأبحاث البيوكيميائية دراسة أشارت إلى أن الدباء يساعد على الوقاية من  سرطان الرئة.

البطيخ:

روى أبو داود  والترمذي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أنه كان يأكل البطيخ بالرطب  ويقول: يدفع حر هذا، برد هذا، وبرد هذا حر هذا. وقال الترمذي حديث حسن  غريب.

ويروى عن أنس،  رضي الله عنه، مرفوعاً أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يأكل الرطب مع  الخريز( يعني البطيخ).

وكما يوضح د.  عبد المنعم فهيم الهادي" أستاذ علوم النبات" فإن البطيخ يصنف كأحد  الخضروات، وليس فاكهة كما يعتقد بعضهم، وله أسماء كثيرة في بلادنا العربية،  فهو يسمى بطيخاً أخضراً، تمييزاً له عن الشمام الذي يسمى بالبطيخ الأصفر  أحياناً، كما يسمى جبساً وحبحباً وجحا ودلاعاً وتاجاً وشمزياً ورقياً  وخريزاً.

ويحتوي البطيخ  على نسبة عالية من الماء إذ تبلغ نسبة الماء فيه 90-93% من وزنه، أما  المواد الأخرى فهي قليلة جداً وعلى رأسها السكر الذي تبلغ نسبته 6-9 % من  وزنه. وهو غني بفيتامين "ج" وبه نسبة ضئيلة من فيتامين " أ"، مع نسبة ضئيلة  جداً من حمض النيكوتنيك، وهو الفيتامين المضاد لمرض البلاغرا

وعلاوة على  ذلك يحتوي البطيخ على الكبريت والفوسفور والكلور والسودا والبوتاس ، ولذا  فهو ذو فعل مدر.

واستعمال  البطيخ في الطب الشعبي معروف منذ القدم . قال عنه ابن سينا: ينقي الجلد  ويعالج الكلف والبهاق ويدر البول ويفتت حصى الكلى والمثانة. كما أنه ملين  خفيف، ولذلك يمكن تناوله في حالات الإمساك.

ولابد من  التنويه بأن الإفراط في تناول البطيخ عقب الطعام يسبب عرة في الهضم بسبب  تمدد عصارة المعدة، ولذا يجب تناوله عقب الطعام بزمن كافٍ للاستفادة من  خواصه الأخرى.

كما يستفاد من  بذور البطيخ في الهند كملين، ومجدد للقوى، وفي بلادنا تؤكل البذور محمصة  إلى جانب مواد التسلية، وهذه البذور ذات قيمة غذائية عالية، إذ تبلغ نسبة  البروتين فيها 27,1 %، بينما يبلغ السكر 15,7%، والمواد الدهنية 43% منه.

القثاء

جاء في  الصحيحين، من حديث عبد الله بن جعفر رضي الله عنه، قال: رأيت رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم يأكل الرطب بالقثاء.

وفي رواية  لأحمد بلفظ: إن آخر ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في إحدى يديه  رطبات وفي الأخرى قثاء، وهو يأكل من هذه ويعض من هذه.

وورد ذكر  القثاء في القرآن الكريم قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: } فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ  يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِن بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّآئِهَا  وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا{

وللقثاء أسماء  دارجة فهو يسمى العجور، القتة، الفقوس، المقني، القني، وينتمي للفصيلة  القرعية. وهو قريب الشبه بالخيار، ولكنه أطول، ويؤكل في الغالب نيئاً، كما  يدخل في إعداد السلطات والمخللات

***مستعار
*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكورة هناء عالموضوع ..

----------


## Ctrl

مشكوره بياض الثلج 
كنت اعلم بالدباء 
لكن اول مره اعرف بالبطيخ والقتاء

----------


## ابن العطار

شكرررررا عالموضوع يا غالية وتحياتي ...

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا بحب البطيخ وبموت فيه 

 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بياض الثلج

حياكم الله جميعا ...،

----------


## 1988lolo

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الأقصى عقيدة

مشكوووووووووووووورة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مشكورة كتير اختي

----------


## shams spring

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة عن البطيخ وغيره ...  :Smile: ))

----------


## اليتيم العماني

معلومات قيمة , كقيمتك في المنتدى .

----------


## siiin

الله ينورك

----------

